# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  EuroTropins TD

## killionb12

Just got a few more kits to keep me going. These are the best generic HGH I have used to date. My IGF-1 levels are always on point when i get bloodwork. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

